# LED Video Screens/Walls/Curtain



## DHSLXOP (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello All -

A director for a show that I am Lighting Designing recently emailed me this video and said that he wanted this (or something similar to it) to be used in his production. 

Girl Talk @ Rams Head Live! 1-31-2011 - YouTube

Now, I am mainly a lighting designer, and have not delved much into the video world, so I am excited to take on this endeavor. At the same time, however, I have no idea where to start looking for the resources on the control and hardware for this sort of gear. If anyone has any ideas to get me started, that would be great. While I have done some internet searches, many have been difficult reads, simply because I am not well versed in this sort of technology. 

Thank you in advance for the help, and be sure to ask if you have any additional questions for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## metti (Nov 14, 2011)

To totally simplify things, there are three pieces to an LED wall. The panels themselves, the controller which converts a video signal into some sort of control protocol, and a media server or other playback device of some sort. I would immediately start talking budget with your director because LED walls cost a lot of money. If the money is there, you need to determine what resolution/pixel pitch (space between individual pixels) you need, whether you need specific features like the ability to shine lights through it, and what sort of loads you can handle because walls can get pretty heavy. From there you can start getting rental quotes. I see you're in Boston and there are a few companies around here who can provide these types of gear. Feel free to PM me for specific recommendations.


----------



## DHSLXOP (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for the information. Just to clarify, while I am currently at school in Boston, the show that I am working on is in South Florida, so the resources will need to be from down there. Would you be willing to provide a little bit clearer of a definition of what those 3 components are and what they do? Or point me in a direction of a concise explanation of how these systems work? Thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 15, 2011)

One of the biggest (and most expensive) companies: LED Screen hire, Creative LED Video Solutions | XL Video . Another: VER - Video Equipment Rentals - Indoor LED . 

Also use your favorite search engine for "LED video wall". All sorts of price points, quality, and resolutions.


----------



## DHSLXOP (Nov 15, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> One of the biggest (and most expensive) companies: LED Screen hire, Creative LED Video Solutions | XL Video . Another: VER - Video Equipment Rentals - Indoor LED .
> 
> Also use your favorite search engine for "LED video wall". All sorts of price points, quality, and resolutions.


 
I have searched that. I have yet to find a site that gives a concise definition of what everything is, without getting into too many technical terms, which is why I turned to Controlbooth for more information. Once I understand the basics, I can start to read the technical info. But until then, I just want to understand what each component does. 

Thanks!


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 15, 2011)

It's somewhat akin to asking, "How does a TV (or video projector) work?" Basically, you plug a video signal (VGA, HDMI, RGBHV, SDI, etc.) into the processor, and your image magically appears on the big screen. As the hardware is all proprietary to each manufacturer, there's no "concise definition of what all the parts are." There's usually an assortment of little boxes and odd cables, and all kinds of specific rigging hardware. All but the very simplest of video wall rentals will include a technician (or team) to assist with the install and/or operation.

The content is likely to come from a media server, and may be clips/images from the server's stock library, or more likely, custom-created for the event. Content-creation is becoming a specialized field as well, along with media server programmer. By example, Search the _PLSN_ site for articles by Vickie Claiborne
 and other videorati.


----------



## SHARYNF (Nov 16, 2011)

the technology that made this possible at a "reasonable"  cost is the tri color LED (RGB) similar to the ones used in the tape lights. The thing to be aware of is that the cost difference is related to not only the total size but more importantly the pitch (the spacing between led's) some of the cheap ones are 100mm others down to about 12mm or better. The nearer you are to the led panel the more you need a better pitch. the 100mm ones are more for dj type effects, the super expensive ones are high res. (if you watch DWTS you will see that they use a lot of these panels on the sides of the stage.

Basically the cost is in the production and use of a high number of led's and the wiring to allow each to be individually addressable as off or any combination of rgb. The controller is the logic that maps your video input into a pixel array which then controlls the led's. As with everything the cost will come down over time but right now the high res ones are definitely big budget

Sharyn


----------



## DHSLXOP (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. I will let you know if I have any other questions.


----------



## BillESC (Nov 18, 2011)

Another alternative is a soft LED curtain. They are available in almost any size with pixel ranges down to 20cm. They run about $ 2400.oo per square meter.


----------



## DHSLXOP (Nov 18, 2011)

BillESC said:


> Another alternative is a soft LED curtain. They are available in almost any size with pixel ranges down to 20cm. They run about $ 2400.oo per square meter.


 
Is that a standard rental rate or a purchase rate?


----------



## BillESC (Nov 18, 2011)

That's a purchase price.


----------



## metti (Nov 18, 2011)

BillESC said:


> Another alternative is a soft LED curtain. They are available in almost any size with pixel ranges down to 20cm.


 
Just to clarify, you mean 20mm right?


----------



## adeles5098 (Mar 5, 2013)

I want to get high picture resolution and good celerity in video wall. Is this depends on video wall processor? Or just it has the operation work?


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 5, 2013)

With LED walls/panels/drapes, resolution and clarity depends mostly on pixel pitch, and somewhat on other factors. The smaller the pixel pitch, the greater the resolution. Viewing distance and content determines the greatest acceptable pitch.

One of many lines popular with touring concerts and corporate shows: VER - Video Equipment Rentals - WinVision .
.


----------



## BillESC (Mar 5, 2013)

metti said:


> Just to clarify, you mean 20mm right?



Typo, my bad.


----------

